# Any day now....



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

...and spirit will have her kittens.Looks to be only a small litter but its her 1st litter so thats good.Heres a pic of spirit before she was pregnant


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS!!!! How many are you expecting? My Lilac Tortie is very petite, her first litter too-I thought maybe 2 or 3 but she had 4 of them  What color is the stud?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love that first photo 
Hope all goes well and the gorgeous girl doesn't keep you waiting too long  We're waiting here too - kittens due on Saturday


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Brits said:


> She is GORGEOUS!!!! How many are you expecting? My Lilac Tortie is very petite, her first litter too-I thought maybe 2 or 3 but she had 4 of them  What color is the stud?


I expect 2 or 3 she is a short cat but quite deep if that makes sense.Stud is a cream colour point-im hoping to get a seal tortie point.I have a lilac tortie bi colur girl here she is gorge!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Love that first photo
> Hope all goes well and the gorgeous girl doesn't keep you waiting too long  We're waiting here too - kittens due on Saturday


Oh lovely what colours you expecting.x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Spirit is a seal tabby-point? It's often hard to tell from photos.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Spirit is a seal tabby-point? It's often hard to tell from photos.


No spirit is a chocolate-tabby cp.x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow shes gorgeous, very very pretty. xxx how exciting, keep us posted, and get the camera ready !!!!!,,,,,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _wow shes gorgeous, very very pretty. xxx how exciting, keep us posted, and get the camera ready !!!!!,,,,,_


ha ha oh yes camera will be ready


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is completely gorgeous, looking forward to see what colours she has


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> She is completely gorgeous, looking forward to see what colours she has


Thankyou..me too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wel spirit is a little overdue so went to vets last week vet said to give her a few more days as temp was fine kittens moving eating drinking normal.Last night her temp was 37.5 which for her is a drop as she has been in the 38's previously.This morning she lost her mucus plug so im hoping we have kittens by the morning .She has been looking in cupboards for nesting areas today really hope she doesnt keep me waiting much longer i am dying to see what she has.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oooo, good luck


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Long long night been up since 2am,spirits water sac broke few hours later started to push im still waiting,just phoned vets they said seems fine but if no kittens by 12 dinner time then to bring her in so fingers crossed that doesnt have to happen.Right back upstairs now...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

1st kitten is born about 10mins ago its a boy hes huge it took her about 3 hours to get him out,was just about to take her in to vets then out he came.Took a while to get him going he has made a few crys now so hopefully hes gona be ok.She dint half struggle with him.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh good!
Keep us updated!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Woo hoo! How exciting! Congrats


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Now how am I supposed to work when there might be more news at any time?
Hope all goes well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how exciting, we have our fingers ,toes and tiny paws all crossed here. good luck hope all goes well.xxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

At last check the afterbirth is on its way,still just the 1 kitten she has cleaned him up well and he is alot stronger now he is really big i will weigh him tonight at some point.I think maybe 1 or 2 to come but time will tell.Poor girl doing super job. Thanx for all the good luck wishes.x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope alls going well and its a safe delivery xxx

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Any more kittens yet?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Not as yet she is cleaning her self up so just leaving her be for now.All looking good tho.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

He is a whoping 127g  and still labouring nicely.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> He is a whoping 127g  and still labouring nicely.


No wonder she's taking a rest in between  Well done - hope any others are delivered safe and well :yesnod:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

She has done brill all the odds were against her,first litter,big kitten and tail end first. :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

well i think thats it,just the 1,she isnt straining now jus purrin away she has been out the nest and eaten-good sign,used the tray and come for a stroke,cant feel nothing around birth canal area.What a stressful day!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Your little guy is going to be so spoilt!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations, glad it went well. My Claude is a singleton kitten, he was ruined from the offset, spoilt little so and so .

Really looking forward to pictures of that not so little kitten .


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha ha yes ill get some pics later today hes doing fab hes 140g this morning.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, just the one - COngratulations - he will grow nice and strong hopefully - I had a singleton once - called him Solitaire (Solly for short) he was beautiful - but not the girl I'd ordered!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol i was thinking the same, OH will be happy i wont be keeping him.Its usually like 'well i havnt got this colour yet' lol.That was a good name you chose.


----------

